# Happy Birthday Wordsmyth!!!



## Artrella

*     Happy Birthday Dear Wordsmyth!!!    *  ​

*For you*


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Phryne

*

 !!!! FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!! *​ 
saludos


----------



## Whodunit

*    HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVEN FROM GERMANY!!!    ​*


----------



## Like an Angel

Happy Birthdaaaaaaaaaaaay, tooooooooooooooooo youuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## ILT

Feliz cumpleaños!!!!

Y que la dicha de hoy te acompañe todo el año 

ILT


----------



## lauranazario

Here's hoping you are not a year older... but rather a year _wiser_ (which is so much better!) 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

Happy Birthday Wordsmyth!​


----------



## Magg

I wish you a happy birthday!

Have fun,
Magg


----------



## timpeac

Happy Birthday Wordsmith!

Hope you're having a great evening


----------



## mjscott

WORDSMYTH--

Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday


----------



## Wordsmyth

A *VERY * big thank you to you all -- to Art & Lady B for the cakes, to Phryne & ILT for testing my Spanish, to Who for _not_ testing my German!, to Tim (yes I did have a vg evening) and Angel, LN, Cuchu, Magg, mj, Lancel0t ... for all your greetings expressed in so many ways.

After all the (excellent) debating, agreeing, disagreeing, sharing, learning, ..., that we do in the Forums, the simple pleasure of your birthday greetings is enormous.

I would have posted this earlier, but I didn't think to check the CongratsPages for a while. I wasn't expecting ...  

W


----------



## zebedee

And a happy belated one from me...

zeb


----------



## Wordsmyth

Muchas thanks, zeb  

W


----------

